# Can anyone identify these over the knee shoes?



## keyflyhair (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Tabitha1950 (Jun 14, 2016)

No clue who makes them but they look very comfortable!  I could see my youngest daughter wearing these.


----------



## Abhy (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like this here! Fashion Women Winter Warm Fleece Lining Boot Girls Shoes Over Knee High Flat Boots Snow Boot Thicken | Alexnld.com
You can also see many types of boots here - The Window Shop Cafe - Find custom & trending products like Boots
Hope this helps!


----------

